# Flatshare Warning Scam: Shirine Ahnia Hanafi



## flatsharescam (4 mo ago)

Beware of this person, she has been living off scamming people in flatshares for years, recently spotted in Berlin and I am one of the victims who has been scammed. Shirine is a 34 year old french woman claiming to be a legal advisor for a German company, she will take valuable goods from your place and will not pay rent. It is reported she has scammed people in Frankfurt five years ago, recently more complaints are registered in Berlin through reddit platform. If you have met her in Germany or in Europe, please reach out!! It is important to report your story to your local police immediately, as it will help keep other complaints (other cities) open and finally start a case to stop this nightmare.


----------

